# File Zilla nimmt keine Verbindung zum Server auf



## Hund123 (30. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier, hoffe also das das Thema im richtigen Ordner erstellt wurde, wenn nicht, einfach verschieben!

Zu meinem (hoffentlich kleinen) Problem:

Ich habe eine Domain bei Internet24 gekauft und eine Datenbank angelegt. Mit FileZilla möchte ich nun Daten auf den Server hochladen, jedoch kann FileZilla aus irgend einem Grund keine Verbindung zum Server herstellen. Angezeigt wird immer:

Status:	Verbinde mit *Server*...
Antwort:	fzSftp started
Befehl:	open "*nutzername*@*servername*" 22
Fehler:	Network error: Connection timed out
Fehler:	Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen

Das mit der Zeitüberschreitung ist ja kein Problem, dass hab ich mitlerweile herausgefunden, aber was soll das mit dem Befehl? Kann mir irgendjemand hier helfen und mir erklären, was ich öffnen muss und wie das funktioniert?

Von den Zugangsdaten her müsste es ja mittlerweile auch stimmen, denn "fzSftp" kann ja gestartet werden (was auch immer das ist?!).
Ich kenn mich leider absolut nicht aus, es wäre also sehr nett wenn ihr mir die Frage aus eurer Sicht "für Dumme" erklären könntet.
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## tombe (30. September 2013)

Ich vermute mal das es damit zusammen hängen könnte.


----------

